# Flowerhorn laying sideways



## thoke (Feb 24, 2012)

Friends,

About a month ago, my bonsai flowerhorn had a swelling on her tummy and went upside down. I started her treatment with Terramycin, while keeping her on fast. After few days, she went sideways and was not very well. I followed the same treatment for 10 days without filter and daily water change. Thank god that her swelling was gone, but now she has been sideways for last 1-2 weeks. Since last 2 weeks, I am feeding her blanched green peas. While her poop is not white, I see some fine threads in the poop occasionally. 

Fearing internal parasite, I gave her a 3 days treatment of Flagyl, but nothing changed. I have recently started feeding her Hikari Excel again. 

I am not sure if the picture got attached, so I am pasting a link where I've posted her picture. Does my flowerhorn have Ich/Ick?

My tank is 15G (yes I know it is small. I have purchased a 50G tank, but I am waiting for her to get well), no gravel, internal filter, an airstone, and eheim heater with temperature set to 30degrees. I don't have water parameters available with me, but I am doing daily water change and the water is crystal clean. 

I will really, really appreciate if you can suggest me how to get her well.

Thank you,
Shami.


----------



## Oscarfish789 (Jan 31, 2012)

when your FH had the swelling im guessing that was a bladder infection people usally treat it with peaas but my fish tend to not like them from the picture I cant tell if it has ick but if it did there would be white spots around the body, and is your temp 30 degrees Celsius or Fahrenheit if Fahrenheit then thats most likely the problem but water parameters will certanly help in knowing what may be wrong with your fish. Hope your fh gets better.

OF


----------



## thoke (Feb 24, 2012)

Oscarfish789 said:


> when your FH had the swelling im guessing that was a bladder infection people usally treat it with peaas but my fish tend to not like them from the picture I cant tell if it has ick but if it did there would be white spots around the body, and is your temp 30 degrees Celsius or Fahrenheit if Fahrenheit then thats most likely the problem but water parameters will certanly help in knowing what may be wrong with your fish. Hope your fh gets better.
> 
> OF


Hello OF,

Thanks for your reply! Yes, I am still unable to understand if this really ich, because the white spots haven't multiplied (thank god!). I am still treating her with rocksalt, though. 

And yes, the temperature is definitely not 30 degrees Fahrenheit. This would translate to less than zero degree Celsius, that is frozen water 

Thanks again for the reply. I hope she recovers soon. 

Shami.


----------

